# Lost Boat/Paddle below Dowd Chutes



## tshollenberger (May 27, 2006)

Blue Wavesport Stubby and Seven2 kayak paddle lost below Dowd Chutes. Kayak is currently pinned on a strainer just upstream from the old demolished bridge pilings, slightly upstream from Hwy 6 & West Beaver Creek Blvd intersection.

Please call 970-331-6873 if found.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## mcav (Jun 1, 2008)

*let me know*

This is mike, If you want me to help you, i'd be happy to do it for you. Send me an email if you get the itch to give it a try.





tshollenberger said:


> Blue Wavesport Stubby and Seven2 kayak paddle lost below Dowd Chutes. Kayak is currently pinned on a strainer just upstream from the old demolished bridge pilings, slightly upstream from Hwy 6 & West Beaver Creek Blvd intersection.
> 
> Please call 970-331-6873 if found.
> 
> ...


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

you should call vail dispatch to report it if you have not already done so. THey can be reached at (970) 479 2200. This helps emergency services getting called to make sure that someone is not still in danger, I hope your swim wasnt too rough.


----------



## tshollenberger (May 27, 2006)

liquidchaos said:


> you should call vail dispatch to report it if you have not already done so. THey can be reached at (970) 479 2200. This helps emergency services getting called to make sure that someone is not still in danger, I hope your swim wasnt too rough.


Thanks, we called them yesterday. Got the boat out this morning so its just the paddle thats missing now.

-Todd


----------

